# trying this picture thing.



## Imissmygirls (Feb 12, 2009)

Ancient history for me... and why I miss my girls:/


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 12, 2009)

Not sure how to do multiple per posts, but here is one for you beefer folks:


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm quite proud of this one. It actually won 3rd place in Hoard's Dairyman contest. It's in B&W


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice pictures!  Love the first one!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice pics. I too love the first one. 

To do multiple pics in one post just hit enter after the img code and type in whatever caption or explanation you want and then enter again and put the img code. But, doing it in individual posts is okay too. 

img code  (enter)
caption   (enter)
img code (enter)
etc. 

You can put an extra enter in there to space things more too.

img code (enter)
caption (enter)
             (enter)
img code (enter)
etc...


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 13, 2009)

those are some great pics you have there.why did you sell the dairy herd.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice pictures!


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 13, 2009)

thank thank thank you guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 13, 2009)

I never had a dairy herd as an adult, so to speak. I grew up in dairy though, and was in charge of raising calves for my dad as a teen. In our family we worked on the farm, period.  I lived in the barn and was happy about it!
After marrying a city boy, we built a house over the hill on the home farm and my 5 kids helped my folks and my sister farm, and I started them in 4 H for the socializing.  Wanted them to know farming wasn't ALL work and it was one of the best decisions I ever made.  The farm friends we made there are my kids' lifetime friends. Of the 5, oldest went 2 years at River Falls, WI, then finished at Texas A&M in dairy science. She was all over the world thru dairy contacts. Now is computer geek's wifein San Antonio.  Older son is an engineer but his heart is in farming. He has a 16 acre farmette with beefers. Unfortunately, my folks passed away while he was still a teen. My dad told me himself that if Johnny was older, he'd have left him try the farm.
Youngest is newly married and her hubby has bought her 4 beefers to start their own herd on a small acreage. She has always loved the animals. That's her, tied to the beefer.  Since she was 12/13, she'd go to the auction house, and examine the calves for sale, then bid and buy the ones she's wanted. She has a good eye for good animals.
We ( I am one of 6) sold family farm in 1997 to local farm family that wanted to expand their family farm. Main goal was to keep it in farmland. They made farmhouse into apartments and farm the land.
In our  SE PA area, building lots cost 40K/acre.  I think we got 3K/acre for the farm, but it's still farm land.  Our county has one of the highest rates of preserved farmland in the nation and this township has offically declared itself ag-friendly.  
With the population growth and it's location, we shall see how long we can hold off development.

I love taking pics of cows and did lots of it when we had them here. Had 4H heifers pastured on our  3-acre lot for 15 yrs. People used to say how they loved to drive past and watch the babies grow.  We pastured from 1 week of age if the weather allowed. 
I had one ideal as a nondairy 4 H mom: I didn't want to breed or show any animal that wouldn't pay its way on a commercial dairy farm. I didn't think it was fair to the *real* farmers to compete using non-farm $$. I spent too many years in a barn not to respect the hard work that goes into a family farm.
Now those corporation-owned commercial herds... I'll shut up now.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 13, 2009)

[/img]


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks for answering my q.if i could get my nephews to come back home.id rent another dairy an start milking again.but that wont ever happen.so ill stay with my reg beefmasters.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 13, 2009)

Have either of you considered raising heifers to springing and then selling them? 

wynedot you would have more the ability to even custom raise for someone.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 13, 2009)

kitty i tryed raising calves out of the sale barn hol bulls an crossbreed heifers.an i lost money left an right.because i couldnt get things going right.so i finally gave up an quit raising them.sitt down down till i got in beefmasters.then the fire started burning in my gut.an i was slowly becoming alive again.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 13, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty i tryed raising calves out of the sale barn hol bulls an crossbreed heifers.an i lost money left an right.because i couldnt get things going right.so i finally gave up an quit raising them.sitt down down till i got in beefmasters.then the fire started burning in my gut.an i was slowly becoming alive again.


Then I guess it wasn't meant to be. Beefmasters are your lot!  It was just an idea anyway.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 13, 2009)

i pay more for a beefmaster than i ever paid for a dairy cow let me tell you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 13, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i pay more for a beefmaster than i ever paid for a dairy cow let me tell you.


I would  imagine.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 14, 2009)

Kitty,
That's basically what we did with 4H heifers. We only milked the one heifer we could not find a home for.  THis was 10 yrs ago or so when noone around here wanted a Jersey.  
NOW.... they are so hard up for heifers that the local registered Holstein herd milks some crossbreeds too. such blaspheme!! 
I'd love to have babies here again but... my big hutch was ruined in a storm some years back and at $500-plus a heifer on the ground, it's an expensive hobby I can't afford. We took out the fence last summer and now DS bales the field for his critters.
DD and DS have barns, so I will live vicariously through them and their babies.  It's not quite the same tho.  I made sure my grand-calves all would come to me as well as their "parent" just in case the parent was nowhere to be found!

my puppy is 100 lbs... and I can bring her in the house with us. So when I get calf-fever, I slap her on the side and rub her down and she loves it! Her kisses are less sloppy too
_
My parents always said if they wanted to find me as a child, they would look in the barn and there I would be, in the feed trough, with my arm wrapped around a cow's neck, sucking my thumb._


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 14, 2009)

that is why we all love the cattle business.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 16, 2009)

My 18 month old granddaughter has the *bug*. She cries if Daddy doesn't take her out to feed. She was thrilled when the cold wet new calf came inside to warm up and dry out.
She loves to collect the eggs.
She begged to sit on a  BIG horse like the other kids when she was 12 months- and didn't want to leave it.
And kittens come to her.

I can't WAIT for her to grow up!! I just know that somehow, somewhere she will be with animals always.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 17, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> My 18 month old granddaughter has the *bug*. She cries if Daddy doesn't take her out to feed. She was thrilled when the cold wet new calf came inside to warm up and dry out.
> She loves to collect the eggs.
> She begged to sit on a  BIG horse like the other kids when she was 12 months- and didn't want to leave it.
> And kittens come to her.
> ...


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 17, 2009)

my oldest neice was like that.she would throw a fitt if you went out without her.so we always had to take her with us.sometimes it was hard to check cows.because we was always holding her.


----------

